# fur regrowth after shaving for surgery



## SnowyShiloh (May 18, 2010)

I'm not worried about this being a health problem, I just think it's weird and wonder if any other bunnies are like this. Phoebe Mae was spayed at the end of January, and now, 3 1/2 months later, her belly is STILL naked from where she was shaved! The fur has only grown back along where the incision was and by now it's the length of the rest of her fur. It looks funny because she has a big naked stripe with a furry stripe going down the middle. Any other bunnies experience this? Will her fur ever grow back? My mom had a cat whose fur never grew back, even 10 years after having it shaved for a surgery, and my grandpa's cat had the same thing happen.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 18, 2010)

Jessi has pretty much come in about 6 weeks out.


----------



## elrohwen (May 18, 2010)

I think they have to wait until the next molt before the fur will grow back. So it could be quick or take forever, depending on their shedding cycle.


----------



## kirbyultra (May 18, 2010)

*elrohwen wrote: *


> I think they have to wait until the next molt before the fur will grow back. So it could be quick or take forever, depending on their shedding cycle.


Yep. Some buns grow back some patches out of cycle but usually it all grows back during the next molt.


----------



## Kim1218 (May 18, 2010)

It's been about 6 weeks since Shadow's spay, and her belly looks just like you described. This is the first I've heard about the fur not growing back until after a molt, but it makes perfect sense. I accumulate more tidbits of bunny knowledge every day


----------

